# Huperzine A dosages?



## Adam_david (May 1, 2014)

I'm currently running cjc no dac & ghrp 2 & 6 at 100 mcg each about 5 times aday. Plan on running it thru this next cycle coming up and finishing off with cjc dac at 2mg per week and ghrp 6 at 5 mg per week during pct. 
I got 3 bottles of huperzine a 200mcg tablets on the way
How much do I take how often?


----------



## Adam_david (May 1, 2014)

?????


----------



## Akamai (May 1, 2014)

200 mcgs 2 -3 day,  get some green tea extract to roll in with it. Both are cheap and quite effective.

Ak


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 1, 2014)

Theres your answer by sir AK..  thanks brutha.


----------



## Adam_david (May 1, 2014)

Awesome. Thanks brother


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 21, 2014)

Akamai said:


> 200 mcgs 2 -3 day,  get some green tea extract to roll in with it. Both are cheap and quite effective.
> 
> Ak



x2 Great info

I am currently using 100mcg 3 times daily. With 200mcg tabs I would dose twice daily and possibly move up to a 3rd dose once you get used to it's effects.


----------

